# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK'nın Zerdüşt tapınağı: PKK'nın Zerdüşt tapınağı

## anau2

*PKK'nın Zerdüşt tapınağı**Cuma namazlarını yozlaştırmaya çalışan ve cyaymak için İsveç'te tapınak açtığı ortaya çıktı.*
DÜNYA12 Haziran 2012, Salı





Bugüne kadar basında PKK'nın Zerdüştlük eğilimini gösteren birçok haber yer alırken, böylesi ilk defa görüldü. İslam karşıtlığı bilinen PKK ve yandaşlarının, temsilcisi olduklarını iddia ettikleri Kürt halkına "Zerdüştlük" empoze ettikleri resmen tescillendi. İsveç'te "Kürdistan Zerdüşt Cemaati" adında bir propaganda merkezi olduğu ve bu merkez eliyle "Kürt Zerdüşt Tapınağı" açıldığı ortaya çıktı. 
*AYİN FOTOĞRAFLARI İÇİN TIKLAYIN*Terör örgütünün yayın organı ANF, geçtiği haberde açılışı "İsveç'te Kürt Zerdüşt tapınağının açılışı yapıldı" diye duyurdu. Haberde "Hafta sonu İsveç'in başkenti Stockholm'un Sollentuna semtinde dünyanın ilk Kürt Zerdüşt tapınağının açılışı yapıldı. Kürdistan Zerdüşt Cemaati'nin düzenlediği açılış törenine Kürdistan'ın değişik parçalarından aydınlar ile bazı örgüt ve partilerin yöneticileri de katıldılar" denildi.

*KUTSAL SAYDIKLARI İSİMLERİ*
KCK Siyaset Akademileri operasyonu sonrası, siyaset akademilerinde Kürtlerin dininin Zerdüştlük olduğu şeklinde dersler verildiği ortaya çıkmıştı. Kandil'de PKK'lıların yaptığı Zerdüşt ayini gazetelerde manşet olmuştu. Haberlerde yer alan fotoğraflarda militanların teröristbaşı Öcalan'ın resimlerinin de olduğu bir mekanda Güneş'e tapındıkları görülüyordu. PKK militanları içinde Zerdüştlük dini oldukça yaygın. Zerdüştlük dininde kutsal sayılan birçok isim örgüt kamplarına, örgütçülere veriliyor, telsiz kodu veya parola olarak kullanılıyor. Örneğin örgüt elebaşısı Murat Karayılan "Medya" telsiz kodunu kullanıyor. Medya Zerdüştlük dininin kurucusu Zerdüşt'ün doğduğu yer. Medya örneğinde olduğu gibi birçok kutsal sayılan isim daha PKK elebaşları tarafından telsiz kodu olarak kullanılıyor, kamplara isim olarak veriliyor.

*Örneğin:

AVESTA:* Zerdüştlüğün kutsal kitabı.

*MAZDEK:* 483 yılında Mazdek isyanı olarak tarihe geçen isyanın lideri, Zerdüşt dini rahiplerinden, servet ve kadının herkesin ortak malı kabul edilmesi halinde dünyada sorun kalmayacağını savunmuştu.

*ZAMEN:* Zerdüştlük inancına göre zamanı başlatan tanrı.

*ASTAR-STER-STERK-STAR:* Tanrıçalardan ve onun simgesi Venüs yıldızından güç, yardım, destek dilemeyi ve istemeyi ifade ediyor.

*SORAN:* Kızıl ateş.

*KAJİN:* Ateş tanrısı 

*ZERDÜŞTLÜK, PUTPEREST BİR DİN!
*BDP, 'Sivil itaatsizlik' adı altında Cuma Namazlarını yozlaştırmaya çalışırken; PKK, kamplarda oruç ve namazı yasaklıyor, "Kürtlerin dini Zerdüştlüktür" dayatmasında bulunuyordu. Zerdüştlük dini MÖ 600-650 yılları arasında İran'da Zerdüşt tarafından kurulan putperest bir din. Güneşe, ateşe ve çeşitli putperest simgelere tapınılan bu ilkel inanç sistemi İslamiyet'ten sonra yaşama imkanı bulamadı. Bugün ise Zerdüştlük, PKK terör örgütü ile hayat buluyor.Örgüt, "Kürtlerin dini Zerdüştlüktür" diyor

*GEÇTİĞİMİZ AY ŞIRNAK'TA YAKALANAN PKK MİLİTANI M.Y'NİN İTİRAFLARI*
PKK/KCK terör örgütünün yaymaya çalıştığı din anlayışına ilişkin yeni bilgilere ulaşıldı. Dağdaki militanlara Zerdüştlük derslerinin, örgütün üst düzey yöneticileri Suriye uyruklu Fehman Hüseyin (Bahoz Erdal), Duran Kalkan (Abbas) ve Cemil Bayık tarafından verildiği ortaya çıtı. Geçen ay Şırnak'ta yakalanan M.Y.; PKK'nın eğitim faaliyetleri, militanların içinde bulundukları durum ve örgüte katılım ile ilgili önemli itiraflarda bulundu. İtirafçı, kırsalda ideolojik eğitimleri veren bu üç ismin derslerde dinsizliği aşıladığını söyledi. M.Y, Fehman Hüseyin ile Duran Kalkan'ın "Kürtlerin dini Zerdüştlük" dediklerini aktardı. 

Örgüt elemanı M.Y.'nin itirafları, PKK ve destekçileri tarafından daha önce inkar edilen bilgileri doğruluyor. Ulaşılan bilgilere göre M.Y., "Bütün dinlere saygılı olduklarını söylerler ama dini inançların yerine getirilmesine müsaade etmezler. Özellikle Suriyeli teröristler dinsizlik konusunda çok baskındırlar. 'Kürtlerin dini Müslümanlık değil, Zerdüştlüktür' diyorlar sürekli" ifadelerini kullandı. İtirafçı M.Y, dağda domuz eti yenmesi için de 'domuz eti haram değil, helal' diye baskı yapıldığını anlatarak 'Allah yardımcın olsun' yerine 'İsmail yardımcın olsun' ifadesinin kullanılmasının istendiğini belirtti. Örgüt liderlerinin terörist başı Abdullah Öcalan'ı 'peygamber' ilan ettikleri yönündeki bilgilerin gerçek olduğunu aktaran M.Y., eğitimlerde de bunun dikte ettirildiğini vurguladı.

*ÖRGÜTTEN KAÇANIN EŞİNİ DAĞA KALDIRDILAR*
2005 yılında örgütün Yüksekova'da toplantı yaptığını emniyete bildiren bir örgüt elemanı hakkındaki infaz kararına da değinen M.Y., bu kişinin ortadan kaybolduğu, örgütün de eşini dağa kaçırdığı bilgisini verdi. İtirafçı, şunları anlattı: "Bu kişinin mahkemesine dinleyici olarak katıldım. İnfaz kararını Alişer Koçgiri ve Gülistan kod adlı kadın terörist verdi. Bu kişiler ihbarcının ellerini arkasından bağlayarak diz çöktürdüler. Daha sonra karısının eline silah verdiler. Kafasına sıkarak infaz ettirdiler. Bu kadın serbest bırakıldı, ancak aradan bir yıl geçmeden dağa geldi."

*"ALLAH GELSİN DE SİZİ KURTARSIN"*
M.Y., örgüt içi infazlarla ilgili de açıklamalarda bulundu. M.Y., 2008 yılında düzenlenen Güney operasyonunun ardından örgütte ciddi bir dağılmanın yaşandığını, bu dönemde kadınların örgütten kaçmanın yollarını aradıklarını belirtti. M.Y., operasyonların ardından Dilovan ve Zilan kod adlı iki teröristin kaçma girişiminde bulunmasını ise şöyle anlattı: "Bunların geçiş güzergahına pusu kuruldu. İkisi de yakalandı. İnfaz edilmeleri talimatı verildi. Dilovan ve Zilan da kelime-i şahadet getirmeye başladı. Bunun üzerine Fazıl kod adlı örgüt lideri 'Burada bizden başka Allah yok. Allah gelsin sizi kurtarsın' şeklinde konuştu. İnfaz, örgüt mensuplarının gözü önünde gerçekleşti."

*ÖRGÜTTE HER TÜRLÜ CİNSEL SAPIKLIK VAR*
M.Y. ifadesinin devamında ayrıca örgütteki ahlaki bozukluklara da dikkat çekiyor. Cinsel konularda örgütte son dönemde ensest ilişkilerde ve kadın erkek ilişkilerinde ciddi bozulmalar yaşandığını aktaran ve terör örgütünde üst düzey yöneticilerin birçoğunun bayanlar ile hatta erkekler ile ilişkisi olduğunu kaydeden M.Y., "2005 yılında Şevket Rüstem kampında Çektar, Sanya, Fıra ve Pelda kod adlı teröristler aynı ortamda yakalandılar. Bunun dışında onlarca örnek daha yaşanmıştır. Örgüt liderleri de bunun dışarıya sızmaması için özel önlemler alıyor" dedi.

FURKAN ALTINOK / AKİT

----------

